# Fave Halloween CD?



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

My favorite is anything by Midnight Syndicate. [8D]



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I have to agree with Autumn...anything by Midnight Syndicate. 
Although the songs could be longer, they are still great and I listen to the cd's at work all year long.


"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I love Rob Zombie

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Another fave is the soundtrack to Nighmare Before Christmas. It may seem a little sweet at times, but always a treat to listen to!

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Some of Midnight Syndicate's songs are as long as 5min. Even the short ones, though, are great, and it keeps the monotony at bay.

Rob Zombie is another cool choice. I like the Super Sexy Swinging Sounds CD. I don't have it anymore, so the title could be wrong, but it's something like that.

And as far as 'sweet sounding' music for a haunt: There is NOTHING creepier than the contrast of scary, eerie, spooky landscape with a sweet soundscape! Trust me on this one.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Rob Zombie is awesome! Yep...you were right...the cd you were referring to is titled..."Supersexy Swingin' Sounds".


----------



## aryerstudio (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey there! I'm new here and when I saw that there was a discussion about Midnight Syndicate's musicm going on...well it just perked up my little pointy ears and I had to join in too!!

I can't tell you what an impact Midnight Syndicate's music has been to me...this music touched my soul and gave me focus to discover who
I am and what I want to do with my life. It pretty much put me in touch with my true self (who I'm still trying to get to know and I 
like her alot so far!)

Any hoo... if any of you would like to join the group for Midnight Syndicate that I moderate you are more than welcome to join !!

come check us out at 

http://www.launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/midnightsyndicate

Thanks,

Angela


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Link doesn't work Angela.

<center></center>


----------

